

"Inventor of email" gets statement of support from Noam Chomsky - ilamont
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/12/idUS149910+12-Jun-2012+PRN20120612

======
snowwrestler
Good to see input from noted Internet historian Noam Chomsky.

